# Bildertausch im input Tag ohne javascript



## calimera (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Kann man innerhalb eines input tag den Button(als image) austauschen (mouseover etc.) ohne javascript zu verwenden?


```
<input type="image" src="button.gif" class="button" style="margin-left:192px;margin-top:1px;">
```

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand hellfen könnte!
Danke schonmal....


----------



## Gottox (31. Mai 2005)

Schwierig... Höchstens mit CSS-Hack:
[EDIT]
Hab noch was  vergessen...
[/EDIT]

```
<html>
<head>
<style>
input.submit
{
width:[breitedesbildes]px;
height:[höhedesbildes]px;
background-color:transparent;
background-image:url([normalerpfad]);
border:0px;
}
input.submit:hover
{
background-image:url([hoverpfad]);
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
Das hab ich vergessen: <input type="submit" class="submit" value="">
</body>
</html>
```
Absolut keine Garantie, dass es funktioniert. Vielleicht am ehsten noch in den Geckobrowsern...


----------



## calimera (1. Juni 2005)

Danke!

Ich werds ausprobieren, sont gibt es halt keinen Mouseover....


----------

